# PWNED,PHAILS, LOL ETC. PICS



## Princess (Jan 17, 2009)

POST
pwned pics













^^ this is more of a EPIC PHAIL

phail pics




















XDDD lol pics


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL too funny


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 17, 2009)

roflmao, funny pics. c=


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 17, 2009)

*oops ignore this xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 17, 2009)

guys post ur too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2009)

i love these topics
couldn't find other funny pics that didn't have bad words lol


----------



## Princess (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ lol rock paper scissors lulzzzzzz


----------



## scrunch (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## scrunch (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 17, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

>


That is Awesome.


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tellz me wot anime that is from! NA0!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroiddance: 
LOL


----------



## Princess (Jan 17, 2009)

lol fangirl attack all you would hear would be, "KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! ♥" LULZ


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL all are too funny


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2009)

-Image taken down-


<big>If this offends anyone, I will take it down immediately.</big>


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

^^ omg the xbox as lmao


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

Is the second one spouse abuse? Ugh.


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

[quote="]Is the second one spouse abuse? Ugh.[/quote]no it was a pwn XD


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> -Image-
> 
> 
> <big>If this offends anyone, I will take it down immediately.</big>


Take it down. Nao.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 18, 2009)

][quote="TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> <big>If this offends anyone, I will take it down immediately.</big>


Take it down. Nao.[/quote]No don't it's HILARIOUS.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ][quote="TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No don't it's HILARIOUS.[/quote]Hey, if it offends him, you have to take it down.


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, if it offends him, you have to take it down. [/quote]Thanks for sticking up for me Coffeh ;3 Your the bestest.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't see how it could offend anybody i've seen MUCH worse before once on photobucket they had a picture of a car crash and people's body parts were dislocated and hanging down from things.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

][quote="coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, if it offends him, you have to take it down. [/quote]Thanks for sticking up for me Coffeh ;3 Your the bestest.[/quote]*big smile* Just doing my thing. And plus the dude that posted it said if it offends anyone he'll take it down. Just because Mega finds it funny, dosen't mean the dude shouldn't take it down. It offends _yew_
[Don worry Mega, I still luffs yew! <33]


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

Gaah Mega - thats the first time I've disagreed with you -.-


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I don't see how it could offend anybody i've seen MUCH worse before once on photobucket they had a picture of a car crash and people's body parts were dislocated and hanging down from things.


Thank you very much Mega........ you just got these pictures my brother's co-worker took of a man on a motorbike getting run over by a car and he was cut in half....
Yes if it offends anyone, take it down please.


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

It's still not down. How can people LAUGH over a YOUNG BOY dying?!! :''(


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL they sell ANYTHING on ebay.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> LOL they sell ANYTHING on ebay.


Omigawd how krewl, but I have to admit that made me ROTFLOL xDDDDD


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> LOL they sell ANYTHING on ebay.


OMG my mouth like flung to cover my mouth right away 
okay mega, thats kind of cruel...
Lol, now I remember someone was selling a baby on ebay.
Also I heard on the news, someone from over here sold snow on ebay to some guy lmao


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one WAS funny.


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

Link we are not laughing at the boy, we are laughing that the reason on his death was an xbox and a xbox ad is right beside the article.
Take it down people


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

I know but.. the concept.. right?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

Icanhascheezburger ftw.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2009)

I took down the image, now please edit your quotes so that the picture looks like it never existed.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

LMFAO XDDD Mega yew are gonna keep at it till yew prove cats pwn x3
[I'm still a dog person though] xDDDD


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 18, 2009)

lol PWND


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

>


lmao!!!!!!!!! *high fives* ok some of u may not understand some of these cuz its like u have 2 no the anime/manga




HIGURASHI <3









BK OR MC?




i guess bk..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

XD LMFAO xDD Wow Cry. Just....wow. xD

Mega I love the pwnsome kitteh xD <333


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

>


omg the poor child! 
just 4 mega cuz he <3 cats...




















my fav vv its so adorable XD




lmao dont tape a cat XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

ROTFLMFAO XDDD Omigawd cry xDD
[I haz backup] xDDDDD 
EPIC <333


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

^^ lmao fight the power!!!
MEGA GIVE ME BACK L YOU TAKE THIS XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

>


I need one of those. For coffee beans. REVOLT! XP


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

xD The one that is wrapped made me lol xDDD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

^LMFAO XDD


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice ones coffeh. Looked like frosting..


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

That last one.. llama parody?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 18, 2009)

[quote="]That last one.. llama parody?[/quote]Huh?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

^mega thats messed up xD


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

He charges with his right hand, hits with his left.
And yeah, messed up.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 18, 2009)

[quote="]He charges with his right hand, hits with his left.
And yeah, messed up.[/quote]It's not a normal baby though, you can see a red demon thing flying out of her mouth when he punches her.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Hub12 (Jan 18, 2009)

^ that made me rotfl!


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

luuuuulzzzz


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> luuuuulzzzz <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pwned.
Also, I need my dose of Super Effective.


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

http://failblog.org/
nuff said


----------



## Horus (Jan 19, 2009)

lets add sum more


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

lmfao how do you get the backwards b
xDDD LMFAO XDDD
[lmao cry xD failblog.org] xD


----------



## EmoMuffin (Jan 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

>


>.>


----------



## Horus (Jan 19, 2009)

EmoMuffin said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd like to see a emo plant


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

http://newmedia2.funnyjunk.com/pictures/a95_p4.jpg


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

lmao the backwards b


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

d from /b


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

MAJOR EPIC FAIL:


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MAJOR EPIC FAIL:


RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWR more like this is a *<big><big>MAJORLY EPIC PHAIL:</big></big>*


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

LMFAO XD [PWNED]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAJORMAJOR SUPPA EPIC CRAPTASTC FAIL:










[/quote]


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

hey! lmfao thats the avvie i had once for like an hour xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO do not trash the name of the SMEXI L!!!!!!!!! DOWN WITH FROST!!!! 
EXTREME EPIC PHAILS:


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

Omg Ugly Frost


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Omg Ugly Frost


WOW KUDOS TO YOU! IM SO PROUD OF YOUNOW! *high fives*
ohhhhh wat now al?!!???
<big><big>*PWNED*</big></big>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Epic PHAIL XD





[cry yew mean wned xD]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO do not trash the name of the SMEXI L!!!!!!!!! DOWN WITH FROST!!!!
> EXTREME EPIC PHAILS:


those were crappy pics.

Lawliet is BUTT ugly not matter what you do.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Epic PHAIL XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you knew her story, you'd think that was actually sad. Even though she loks hot in that pic.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep dreaming those arent crappy pics those r what she is!!!!!! XDDDDDDDDDDDD
yes coffeh i mean al u just got <big><big><big>*WNED*</big></big></big>


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do u no L's story? I think not. X]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no matter what you do to lawliet, he looks like a guy with bags under his eyes and a freaky zombie from a horror movie where if you shoot his head off, he'll pic it up and drink the blood from it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well she's by a garbage can with a 'will work for food' mat next to her. I'm sure I can guess what her story is. But either way, don't mess with our death note, or we'll mess with your emma xD

[yep yep cry]
[bb: -___-]


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Epic PHAIL XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut did she do there?
hmmmm...  >


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually do.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emma Frost was sent out on the streets because her parents did not like her because of her super powers. She was left alone on the streets to work or her food, survive on her own, until Charles Xavier took her in.


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and it sad as well....
idc emma frost = GAH :X  :X  :X  :X  :X 
xPPPPPP


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well she looks pretty old enough to work I'm sure she can get a job. -___-


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

>


OMG LULZ


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But because of her mutant gene (her source of powers that all mutants have) no one would hire her. Up til Xavier took her in, she did not know how to control her abilities like many others.


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well who would hire some1 dressed like that?


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no offence its a crappy story


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know who. *coughstripclubcough* Ahem.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not even a pimp


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*forces back a million chuckles* 
xDDDD


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

well im sure a lot of people like emma frost so we should leave it at that. She has a pretty face, so lets leave it alone now. Back on topic.


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

why r we talking bout fugly chicks?


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

well im sure a lot of people like emma frost so we should leave it at that. She has a pretty face, so lets leave it alone now. Back on topic. 
NOW


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

ok...ok...ok... *dont hurt me*


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## EmoMuffin (Jan 19, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> EmoMuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut is that suppose to mean


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

if i was on a comp id have the best one


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> if i was on a comp id have the best one


Boo! You better get on one soon


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

lol i play my bros comp and use this for net


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> lol i play my bros comp and use this for net


Que?


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

que wat


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> que wat


I didn't understand what you meant... brother etc. like what?


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> lol i play my bros comp and use this for net


i play games on my brother computer and use my wii for internet


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Guys this thread is becoming a chat. -___-


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry


http://www.failblog.org

look at "The SPOON"


----------



## Horus (Jan 19, 2009)

EmoMuffin said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it means i would like to see a emo plant -.-


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> sorry
> 
> 
> http://www.failblog.org
> ...


epic phail xD


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> sorry
> 
> 
> http://www.failblog.org
> ...


XD
Wow.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Actually, I watch alot of failblog stuff on youtube...
Like this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0JD8pOgD1s
Dirty boy!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Actually, I watch alot of failblog stuff on youtube...
> Like this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0JD8pOgD1s
> Dirty boy!!


lmfao soooo wrong xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spent too long watching these...
But yea... so wrong. He looks pleased about it. FILTH.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO xD [Was he really mastahbating? xDDDDD]

Yesh, filth.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would know... that's me. But is secret


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;o I want in. LAWL jk


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 19, 2009)

scrunch said:
			
		

>


OMG who is that stupid


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> scrunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO XD


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in?
My bell? NOO
jk it isn't me... obviously.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

LMAO XD [the secret yew perv] 

obviously. -___-


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Ahhh... *wipes aay tear... from all the laughing.

Yes, he really is He told me so.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

*hold backs a chuckle
*turns purple
*dies
SEE WHAT YOU DID? XD


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

:'(
Sorry.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 19, 2009)

everybody fails someday




roflamo


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> everybody fails someday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spider-OWW


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

>


what the consequences lol


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 19, 2009)

Ahem...

<big><big><big><big><big><big>www.failblog.org</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## scrunch (Jan 20, 2009)

xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> everybody fails someday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this made me lmao.. =P


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 20, 2009)

*skips pages* Bacon L looks that because he's an orphan who spendall of his time indoors with barely any sleep so he can investigate crimes and look at hentai. L is hot, nuff said.


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *skips pages* Bacon L looks that because he's an orphan who spendall of his time indoors with barely any sleep so he can investigate crimes and look at hentai. L is hot, nuff said.


Yes.
He is.
*Drool*..


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *skips pages* Bacon L looks that because he's an orphan who spendall of his time indoors with barely any sleep so he can investigate crimes and look at hentai. L is hot, nuff said.


lmfao 'look at hentai' sounds more like yew mega ;o
xDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't know Mega is indeed secretly (Ish) L?
Wow, where have you been?

Edit: And I look at hentai to - That doesn't mean I'm L. -_-'


----------



## Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

i thought we agreed no more fighting about L (OM*G hotness) and emma frost. So keep the chat out guys.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

][quote="coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't know Mega is indeed secretly (Ish) L?
Wow, where have you been?

Edit: And I look at hentai to - That doesn't mean I'm L. -_-'[/quote]LMFAO  trust me I know. [But seriously let's look at this in reality]


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a known fact that L is perverted, here's proof:
1. He grabs Misa's ass
2. He ties up, and blindfolds Misa and watches her all day.
3. He licks his lips to Misa's commercials.
4. He chains himself to Light
5. He goes on dates with Misa and Light and watches them.
6. He puts cameras in Light's house and watches Light look at Porn.
7. He spends almost all day on a computer, no way he's looking for Kira the entire time he's on there.


----------



## Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

i thought we agreed no more fighting about L (OM*G hotness) and emma frost. So keep the chat out guys. 
NOW I MEAN IT.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 20, 2009)

Just found this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0JD8pOgD1s


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

And again I fall for it.
WTF?! XDDDD


----------



## AndyB (Jan 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> And again I fall for it.
> WTF?! XDDDD


XD
No but really...
I'd hate it if this would happen~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18KzwK5gMtA&feature=related


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

LMFAO XD [phail]


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

Gawd, you're right mega. Your ARE L.
But that would mean, I am Link, simply because I am (identical) like him.
Huzzah.
Now, where's that yaoi picture I found yesterday that would have fitted on this thread.. No it wasnt rude, but it was an epic fail moment. -_____-'.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

[quote="]Gawd, you're right mega. Your ARE L.
But that would mean, I am Link, simply because I am (identical) like him.
Huzzah.
Now, where's that yaoi picture I found yesterday that would have fitted on this thread.. No it wasnt rude, but it was an epic fail moment. -_____-'.[/quote]Oh gawd. >.< [imagines what the picture is] LMFAO


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> [quote="]Gawd, you're right mega. Your ARE L.
> But that would mean, I am Link, simply because I am (identical) like him.
> Huzzah.
> Now, where's that yaoi picture I found yesterday that would have fitted on this thread.. No it wasnt rude, but it was an epic fail moment. -_____-'.


Oh gawd. >.< [imagines what the picture is] LMFAO[/quote]"No it wasnt rude"

Much.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> [quote="]Gawd, you're right mega. Your ARE L.
> But that would mean, I am Link, simply because I am (identical) like him.
> Huzzah.
> Now, where's that yaoi picture I found yesterday that would have fitted on this thread.. No it wasnt rude, but it was an epic fail moment. -_____-'.


Oh gawd. >.< [imagines what the picture is] LMFAO[/quote]*Waits in anticioation.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

Can you guys imagine what I'm thinking? xDDDDD [nvm]


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

I can.
:3 And you LOVE it really.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

Hush! xDDD [psh]


----------



## AndyB (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0JD8pOgD1s


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hush! xDDD [psh]


You DO! I KNEW it! Yay!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

LMFAO andeh not again xDDD


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

And you're not arguing Coffeh. Pwnt.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

Arguing what?


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

try www.explosm.net its sooo funny


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> try www.explosm.net its sooo funny


Not until you elaborate on what it is.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

its funny comics! im not kidding!


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sorry bit it sounds.. dodgy..


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

-maybye i can show you a comic strip from the website.. 2 sec...
*searching*


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

*Waiting..*


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

erm...im writing all this stuff at the internett channel... not on my computer... so do you guys know if i can copy and paste on the internett channel or not? tell me please


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

No you cannot.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes you can.


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

Can you?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

no


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

You lied! xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

No, that won't do. Get it in whipping room nao.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

ok lmao xD


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

Was talking to naughty Bacon Boy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

Por Que?


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

soo... im going on the computer to copy and paste some pictures of the comic stripes xD


EDIT: oh! link u got a yellow name or whatever! congrats! xD


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes. Now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

No.


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

Now.

Do you think we should get back on topic soon?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

Nah. This is a dead topic. Why am I naughty?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 20, 2009)

What the heck BB?


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

You LIED. O_<


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

sry, had to do crappy homework...
but! now! ill try to show you guys some stuff from www.explosm.net!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nah. This is a dead topic. Why am I naughty?


rotflmfao xDDDD
[oh gawd you dont wanna know]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I do wanna know.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

isnt this topic a little.... off topic?


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nah. This is a dead topic.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

oh... ok


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

YA


----------



## Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay guys this isn't a chat! How many times do I have to post this?!?
Please stay on topic. All of you.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5_RkYXlmXE&feature=channel_page


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

LMFAO XD You can't be serious xDDD


----------



## Erica (Jan 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5_RkYXlmXE&feature=channel_page


WOW. xDDD
Lol


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for NOT Putting the pictures in a spoiler and almost crashing my computer.  Thanks Mrs. POST UR PHAIL PIKS!


----------



## Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Thanks for NOT Putting the pictures in a spoiler and almost crashing my computer.  Thanks Mrs. POST UR PHAIL PIKS!


your welcome Mr.Im just gonna spam. -.-


----------

